# .243 for the wife



## BOBBYCRAWLEY (Nov 19, 2007)

i am looking at getting my wife a .243 to deer hunt with. right now she shoots a 20 ga. we went to walmart the other day and saw where they had a remington model 770 with a scope for $299. does anyone have any experience with these guns? i dont want to buy it and then it be a piece of crap ya know. i currently shoot a remington model 700 in the .270 and i love it. i have dropped deer with it out to 372 yards and i am very comfortable shhoting it. i guess i am kinda hoping it will be the same quality gun as the 700. thanks for the input.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

Remington designed the 710 with a goal of having a low retail. I understand the 770 replaced the 710, but I am notcompletely sure that is the whole story. 

I would invest a small amount more and buy the same gun in the 700ADL, for just a little more, but you will own a conciderably better rifle. 

It would be my choice to buy a New England Firearms Single shot if I had to stay below $300.00. The Laminated Stocked NEF with Bull Barrel is a very nice shooting rifle, that I can find no fault in, and I have tried.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way, Consider 7mm:08 before committing to the .243 cal. More energy and possibly less recoil.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not at all happy with the action on my 710, but other than that it shoots very accurately. If you are going with a .243 I would whole heartedly recommend the Savage. The accutrigger is great and that gun is a tack driver. I bought one for my daughter last year and she loves it. If I am not mistaken it was about $360.00 or so. Pass on the 770, I would not make the same mistake twice, but the Savage is great. It comes with a very nice Simmons Scope. At 100yds, I can put them on a quarter. Good luck in whatever you decide. Like I said the 710 is very accurate, but poorly made.


----------



## BOBBYCRAWLEY (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for all the very quick and useful replies. who in the mobile area sells the savage guns? i know walmart used to but i dont remember seeing them the other day.

thanks again


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that the 770 is poor quality rifle. The 700 adl is the best gun for the money out there. I have several guns I have accumalated over the years but My 35 year old 270 adl is the one I always reach for. I also agree with Garbo on the 7mm-o8 although We have killed a lot of deer a 243 My Wife shoots a 7mm-08 now and loves it. It has about the same ballistics as a 270 in a short action.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

I would definately go with the savage model 110. In my opinios the best rifle for the money. Dont get a cheap scope though go with a leupold 3x9


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good reply on this thread. One more thing you might want to think about. 

Many peopletry to save money or stay on a budget in buying a rifle and understandably so, the things can be very expensive. A huge mistake is trying to save too much on optics. Don't, It is better to save money on the rifle than the scope. It is something alot of people do, but they shouldn't.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

2nd Garbo, 7mm-08. Check out the ballistics.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

my dad has the rifle you are talking about in the 30.06. He likes it, but he hasn't used it much since getting it. I agree its a cheap gun and while I'm looking for a 243 for myself, I won't get that model. I would consider the remmington in the better model though. 

At the same time, how much is she going to use it? Is she going to shoot much? Is she going to hunt much? Grouping to kill a deer doesn't have to be near as good as grouping to brag about on the range. So will her use warrant a more expensive rifle? 

If I were to upgrade I would get a better scope. a XX x XX x 50. The scope combo you are looking at is a X x X x 40 I bet. The larger the last number the more light you get in. Helps a lot at dusk with thick covering behind the deer.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BOBBYCRAWLEY (11/20/2007)*thanks for all the very quick and useful replies. who in the mobile area sells the savage guns? i know walmart used to but i dont remember seeing them the other day.
> 
> thanks again


If you cannot find it at Wally World, you might want to check out Academy. Since the drive is not really reasonable for pcola just keep looking. As far as the optics on the one I bought go, at 100 yds the target is just as clear as my leopold, at 200 it is not quite as good. I keep my scopes on 5 power. I suppose my point is check out what is on it and get used to the gun. When you are ready upgrade to either the Nikon or Leopold as stated above. I have not had a chance to look at the pentax yet, but if their scopes are as good as thier camera's they might be an up and comer. Of course you can get really crazy with scopes, I would just keep what it has and base your decision to upgrade on the use of the gun. There is not much sense putting Zeiss on a gun when you are only shooting a 100 yds, if you are shooting 300 or so regularly then go big. Good Luck


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if i were looking at buying a new short action rifle i would look at the remington model 7. tried and true! my cousin-in-law just bought one last year and loves it. of course he can't hit anything anyway so it wouldn't matter if he was shooting a marlin .22 - oke just kiddin' luke!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The "Model 7" is a good gun. It will also fit a woman or Teen better than a model 700.

A much like gun to compare the "Model 7" to is a Winchester Model 70, which also is a great gun. Also look at the Ruger Compact which is available in .243, 7mm:08, and .308, and is a very good gun.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the main problem with the packaged guns is they go light on the scope and as someone said, the action is not very smooth. I just bought a 700 SPS in 7-08 andreally like it. I have the .243 in the ADL and like it as well, but the 08 gives you more punch with almost no more kick. I think Remingtom replaced the ADL with the SPS if I'm not mistaken...only difference appears to be in the stock.

REELGOOD


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here it is in a nut shell. You get what you pay for. Go cheap and you get exactly that. Go more expensive and you have something that will last a lifetime and only increase in resale value should you decide to sell it and upgrade again. I have a leupold 3.5 X 10 X 50 and it is incredible in low light situations which alot of your better shots will be in. I had a cheap scope on 2 of my rifles and paid everytime I went to the woods. I had a muy grande in the cross hairs at about 60 yards one morning just after daylight and I couldn't see the deer at all due to the sun off to my right just coming up and put a huge orange glow in the entire scope, needless to say the deer walked away unscathed. Proud as a peacock. I will never own a cheap scope again on anything. You usually can find that scope on sale around christmas time at Scotts in Jay. I personally see nothing wrong with .243 and my son and I and my nephew all shot .243 and haven't lost any deer. Just shoot him or her in the shoulder pad and break it down. Then it is boom boom out goes the lights.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the posts that recommend the 7mm/08. Great caliber. And it pairs up well with a Model 7.

I started my son off in a 7mm/08 in a Model 7 youth.

He killed his first buck at 165 yards with it.

But, I have also heard that the Savage is a very good rifle for the money.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

definitely 7mm.08 and jmo i would stay away from wal-mart gun dept. just like many things wal-mart sells they want the brand name but not the price that goes with it so they go to suppliers and talk them into building an inferior quality product ie; the 770 so they can have a remington on the shelf at a cheap price. thatshow the weatherby vanguard came to be. i believe the old saying "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (11/20/2007)*definitely 7mm.08 and jmo i would stay away from wal-mart gun dept. just like many things wal-mart sells they want the brand name but not the price that goes with it so they go to suppliers and talk them into building an inferior quality product ie; the 770 so they can have a remington on the shelf at a cheap price. thatshow the weatherby vanguard came to be. i believe the old saying "you get what you pay for".


Driscoll is very right.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll are correct on the model 7. It is a nice little rifle and a good fit for a women or a kid but they are a little more exspensive if I remember correctly. The 700 in a short action however is also a small, light rifle which also fits women and children. The 700 is the same action as remington's top of the line rifles and is advertised as the worlds most accurate "out of the box" rifle which I agree with althought that's just My opinion. I own the Sako's and weatherbee's and the remington's shoot just as good. The Savage rifles look good but I don't own one so I can't say. Our local gunsmith, who i respect dosn't like to zero them because He claims they kick more than most.

On another note when looking at scopes You need to remember that this is for a women so the big scopes will make for a heavey, unbalanced gun. I recommend that You stick with a 40mm scope as it will fit the gun better. zeiss, swarovski, nikon and leupold are all good. If they are not in Your price range, bushnell is agood scope for the money in My opinion


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

another excellent scope at a very good price is a SWIFT.


----------



## Team PinFish (Nov 16, 2007)

Saturday, my dad killed a nine point West Texas deer at 125 yards with a Weatherby .243. 

The year before I killed an eight point, same location, same distance with the same gun. 

I believe it's the person behind the gun that matters. 30/30 winchester has killed more deer in history then any other gun out there. Hit it in the right spot and it will drop. 

Of course in Georgia where I hunt the longest shot I had to take was about 40 yards. 

Anyway, I like the .243 cal and never had a problem. I bought my son a mossberg .243 with a shortened stock, andwill likely sell it next year. He's out growing it and that's the only reason. 

I believe it's a matter of choice. I hunt with an old British Enfield 303, no scope,and never had a problem and killed plenty. We got more technical; the deer didn't. 

My two cents.


----------



## DISPLACED HUNTER (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a Rem. model 710. The 770 is an upgrade on my model. I love my gun. It shoots very well, the finish has held up well, and the stock is very durable.I got mine when they first came out a couple of years ago. The reason that I got one was because of the price. I am in college and it fit my price range perfectly. A gun is a gun--they all do what they are supposed to do--kill deer







My advice is to by the best gun that you can afford for your price range and then splurge on the scope. Optics make the difference.For thescope gun combo, most times the scopes are pieces of junk. I took the scope off that came with my gun and used my old Buckmasters 3-9x40; then after a year ortwo, I upgraded to a Nikon Monarch 3.3-10x44. The scope made all the difference in the world. So to say all of that,don't rule out the 770. Buy what you can afford and then upgrade the scope. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

if youre wanting to stay in that $300 price range, i would suggest the mossberg atr100. same price, comparable scope, much better gun in my opinion. if youre willing to spend a bit more, savage makes one of the best guns for the money on that price range.

but to answer your question, the 770 is NOTHING like the 700. like someone mentioned on here, it is remmington's lower end gun that allows retailers to have the name without the price tag. good luck finding just what you want! let us know how it goes.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *off route II (11/20/2007)*another excellent scope at a very good price is a SWIFT.


I was going to mention that as well. I have a Swift and have been very happy with it.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Go with the 7mm-08 caliber!!! You couldn't get me to buy a .243 even if it was on-sale for $1.00


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (11/20/2007)*Go with the 7mm-08 caliber!!! You couldn't get me to buy a .243 even if it was on-sale for $1.00


elaborate.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (11/20/2007)*Go with the 7mm-08 caliber!!! You couldn't get me to buy a .243 even if it was on-sale for $1.00


I'll take a dozen. .243 is a wonderful caliber to shoot. I have several and love to shoot the caliber. It's flat, hot, and can be shot alot without punishment. As far as big game,the .243 is not as versitile as the 7mm:08. Because of bullet weights and diameters the 7mm:08 produces more energy at impact than the .243 and would be a more forgiving round to shoot whitetail deer. Bullet placement/accuracy being not forgiving the .243 is a round the will do the job each and every shot. My oldest son has never had a whitetail walk away froma .243, and given the chance he will pick that rifle 10 to 1. He is 15.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

mobile shooting center 251 633 8629. i know they do, i worked there for 6 years. maybe also quints sporting goods, mccoys(pricy), rowells, are all possible spots.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i have heard nothing but great things about tikka!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I completely misunderstood the title of this post. I'm sorry.

".243 for the wife"

I was going to suggest poison, lawn mower accident or something if you were having problems with the wife. Riffles and pistols leave a lot of ballistics evidence that make conviction easier. shotgun aint as bad.

Sorry for misunderstanding the title!:toast


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Reading through all these post, I think you already havesome good advice. Not that you need more but here's my take. Gun for the wife: tis just my opinion but if she ain't gonna use it but one day a year, then go with the 710 and put a tasco on it. But, if she's gonna actuallyuse it (or your gonna end up using it) then look at some nicer guns and scopes. One I haven't seen mentioned is the Browning A-bolt .243 WSSM, with a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9 scope (Leupold if you can afford it). I prefer the WSSM, to the plain .243 for the better ballistic. Is it the best all around gun? could be argued either way. Good luck!!!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (11/20/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *HeartofDixie (11/20/2007)*Go with the 7mm-08 caliber!!! You couldn't get me to buy a .243 even if it was on-sale for $1.00
> ...




Sorry, didn't mean to bash your beloved 243. Fine gun, but lets face it, the .243 is definitely on the low end as far as knockdown and just overall 'power' (for a lack of a better word).

Now, if a .243 bullet is put in the right place (I repeat right place), the deer will go down every time. However, it takes a good marksman to consistently make the shot that needs to be made using a .243. My guess is, you guys on here using the .243 are a damn good hunters, a great marksmen, and have probably never missed a deer. Therefore, you can shoot a .243 and put the bullet where it needs to be and make a clean kill. Fact is, the average hunter can't make the needed shot that you can, and needs more power to offset their poor marksmanship. 

I used to work at a commercial hunting lodge in central Ala for several years. I would take the paying hunters to their stands, clean and package their kill, cook, work, and anything else needed around the camp. I have seen it time, and time, and time, and time, and time again deer shot with a .243 run off and never found. Just about everytime a hunter used a .243 we were out all night tracking blood (sometimes miles) looking for their deer. Now, the same hunter using a 30-06, 270, 308, etc...deer either drops in place or not too far away. 

The .243 can be successful with the right hunter. However, I guess I've just seen the .243 to be unsuccessful sooooo many times, that I can't recommend that caliber to anyone.


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

I have shot a 243 for many many years and never had a single problem. I personal think it has alot more to do with the scope than the caliber.I have known many older hunters that use 243 strickly for a doe shooter because of the accuracy and it doesn't blow your shoulder off or ruin a whole shoulder or ham . A 22 LRwill kill a 600 lbs animal if it is shot in the correct spot.

I have recently bought a 7mm-08 TC with a 50mm Zeiss and will hunt until I die with it it is hard-core


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

oh dixie, you weren't bashing my beloved .243. i am one of the average shooting 30-06 hunters. my kids thought it was funny, do to them slaughtering anything that usually can get within a hundred yards of them with their beloved .243. everybody has there own little inferiorty complex. thats ok we except you as you are.oke love you guys! good night


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have really enjoyed this thread, I didn't realize there were so many gun gurus on the the forum. 

Before I would advise looking at any of the WSM or WSSM's that are available, I would suggest two things. 

1. Look at the availability of Ammo, and the future of the availability of Ammo. There are some of the new rounds that seem to be headed toward special order ammo, which would make it more expensive than it is now.

2. Look at the cost of a box of ammo, if you don't reload. 

Other than those two issues all the UltraMags, WSMand WSSM rounds are improved over convential like rounds. I really like them, but they are considerably more expensive.

*And Clay (Clay Doh), your post add value to every thread you post on. I love to read your take on things, don't ever loose it man. *


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink I couldn't resist. Title sjust sounded like someone was really frustrated with there wife and thought a .243 would be cheaper than a divorce!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if i were going to buy a rifle today it would be browning blr in .270wsm.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

HeartofDixie reminded me of a major question that hasn't been addressed. How far are your shots going to be? If you are taking 300 yard shots I wouldn't get her a .243. The kick of the larger rifle isn't that bad, not enough to warrantan undersized rifle. As I said, my next rifle will be a .243. However, I'm shooting very short ranges, max of 60 yards. I'm currently using a 30-06 and it just destroys what I'm shooting. I want something smaller that will do less damage.

As with fishing, there is no perfect gun. There are good all purpose guns for particular areas, but you really need to define where you are hunting prior to picking a calibar. MHO


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/20/2007)*I completely misunderstood the title of this post. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Be careful with shotgun at close range grasshopper! Remember high velocity mist! It's a microscopic mist of blood that will cover anything near the target of a gunshot wound with blood. you'd be suprised how infrequent scumbags wash or replace their shoes.But I digress. Back to the gun issue.



I just got a sweet Rosi youth .243 with scope and case at Academy for my son for $ 199!. It shoots great and I anticipate he'll have no problem killing his first deer with it this year. It's a single shot and to me that was important to emphasize shot discipline and placement. Good luck with your selection.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally dont thinkbigger is an excuse for less accuracy. No matter what you shoot all the way down to an arrow its all about accurracy. You can loose an animal with any calibar with a poor shot so that shouldnt even be an issue. To hear someone say go bigger so you dont have to be as good of a shot iscrazy to me. A 243 is a great choice for Florida deer butwith any calibar its about shot placement.I use a 30-06 and have lost deer:banghead I also haveusedmy 223 and have never lost a deer but thats a whole other can of worms. Shoot whats comfortable/legal for you and shoot them where it counts my opinion.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out the Ruger Compact in 7mm-08. The round is a necked down 308 with similar inherent accuracy. Many military sniper rifles are chambered in the 308. The 7mm-08 is a bit faster and flatter shooting. The 7mm-08 isknown for having very tolerable recoil. You will lose some velocityfrom the shorter barrel which is a trade off for having a rifle with a much smaller profile.

2nd choice would be a Savage of some sort. I think Bass Pro Shops advertised a compact model 110. I have a Savage 116 in 270 and I absolutely love that rifle. Savage riflesare without a doubt greatgunsthat dont break the bank.

I agree with the poster who advises not to skimp on the scope. I like the Leupold 2x7 for the close quarters hunting we have in this area.

Happy Hunting.......


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (11/21/2007)*if i were going to buy a rifle today it would be browning blr in .270wsm.


That is one fine rifle, but I would probably take the traditional load. Just dont like paying that much for ammo. I shoot a lot, I really enjoy going to the range.

My POS .270 is a great weapon fora 710 but I either want the browning or the Rem 700 in the same caliber.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mpmorr (11/21/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (11/21/2007)*if i were going to buy a rifle today it would be browning blr in .270wsm.
> ...


i was leaning that way with the traditional load. when you put the numbers to it, the wsm is a bad boy. look how it compares to a 7mag.

Winchester
Ballistic Silvertip 
270WSM *7mm Remington Magnum *

Velocity in Feet Per Second (fps)
Muzzle 3120 *3100* 
100 2923 *2903* 
200 2734 *2714* 
300 2554 *2533* 
400 2380 *2359* 
500 2213 *2192* 
Energy in Foot Pounds (ft-lbs.)
Muzzle 3242 *3200* 
100 2845 *2806* 
200 2490 *2453* 
300 2172 *2136* 
400 1886 *1853* 
500 1631 *1600* 
Trajectory, Short Range Yards
50 -0.3 *-0.3* 
100 0 *0* 
150 -0.7 -*0.8* 
200 -2.6 -*2.6* 
250 -5.6 -*5.7* 
300 -9.8 *-10* 
400 - - 
500 - - 
Trajectory, Long Range Yards
100 1.3 *1.3* 
150 1.2 *1.2* 
200 0 *0* 
250 -2.3 *-2.4* 
300 -5.9 *-6* 
400 -17.2 -*17.5* 
500 -34.7 *-35.1*


thats pretty close.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

No doubt, it is a great load, but man those jokers are expensive. I dont reload and put a couple hundred rounds down range. Heck maybe I can use the .243 for that and up my choice a little. Thanks for the side by side. Pretty impressive.:clap


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i shoot my30-06 maybe 6-8 times a yearto kill deer. i might buy abox of shells ever other year. it will not hurt somebody like me. i could see how 40.00box could hurt at even a 100 rnds a year


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought my wife the 7-08 browning A-bolt last year, and I am over pleased with it. I second and third what every one is telling you. Just check out the ballistics on the 7-08 I know you will be impressed. I work down at Outcast so if you have any other ?'s fill free to give us a call. We do have all BUSHNELL optics 20% off right now as well.


----------



## Team PinFish (Nov 16, 2007)

Buck my dad killed second week 2007at Sterling City, Texas. Killed at 125 yards with a Weatherby .243. Proof enough for me.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife killed her first deer on thanksgiving with a TC Pro-hunter 7mm-08. Hardly any recoil at all. We've gone away from ballistic tips and are now shooting the Federal Fusion rounds, 140 grain 7mm-08 for Rach, 150 grain 30-06 for Aaron and Will, and 150 grain 300wsm for myself. Tristans New England Firearms youth model 0.243 does not group 100 grain bullets worth a crap so he is shooting 85 grain bullets. Haven't looked at what the Fedral Fusion produces in the 0.243. 

Started shooting ballictic tips a couple of years ago thinking I wanted an exit wound. DUH-keep all the energy in the body cavity and you don't need an exit wound. Fellow at Outcast turned me on to the Fusion rounds and I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------

